# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Πως αρχίζει;

## ge0rge

Καλημέρα παιδία, ερώτηση. Πως ξεκινάει σε εσάς μια κρίση πανικού; κάτω από τι συνθήκες ; Εμένα με έπιασε πριν από πέντε λεπτά. Ειλικρινά δεν σκεφτόμουν απολύτως Τίποτα. Δεν αγχώθηκα για κάτι και δεν είχα κουραστεί, στο pc καθόμουν και χάζευα. Από το πουθενά δυσφορία αίσθημα παλμών ταχυκαρδία, κενά στο στήθος κτλπ. Πως γίνεται λοιπόν αφού το μυαλό είναι εντελώς ήρεμο χωρίς καμία αρνητική σκέψη το σώμα να φέρεται έτσι. Αφού η διαταραχή πανικού είναι στο μυαλό πως γίνεται και βγαίνουν ψυχοσωματικα μέσα στην απόλυτη ηρεμία; Έτσι συμπεραίνω ότι αυτά που λένε "προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις" η "βάλτο απ' το μυαλό σου και θα σου περάσει" είναι βλακειες.

----------


## boo

δεν ειναι αναγκη να αγχωθεις μια στιγμη για να παθεις κριση πανικου.και το συσωρευμενο αγχος το ιδιο αποτελεσμα μπορει να εχει

----------


## ge0rge

> δεν ειναι αναγκη να αγχωθεις μια στιγμη για να παθεις κριση πανικου.και το συσωρευμενο αγχος το ιδιο αποτελεσμα μπορει να εχει


Δηλαδή boo αυτό το πράγμα δεν απαιτεί κάποιο εσωτερικό η εξωτερικό ερέθισμα για να ξεσπάσει, θα ξεσπάσει όπως και αν έχει. Δηλαδή πιασ' το αυγό και κουρευτο. Την βαρέθηκα αυτήν την μαλακια. Ευχαριστώ boo. Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## boo

πολλες φορες προκαλειται απο κατι στιγμιαιο στεσογονο γεγονος.αλλα πολλες φορες μπορει να σου σκαει ετσι ενω φαινομενικα εκεινη τη στιγμη εισαι ηρεμος αλλα το συσωρευμενο αγχος δουλευει απο πισω..υπουλο..τουλαχιστον ετσι το παθαινα κι εγω
βρες τι σε αγχωνει και καταπολεμησε το.μιλα γι αυτο σε καποιον ειδικο να σε βοηθησει αν εισαι καιρο ετσι
υπαρχουν λυσεις

----------


## ge0rge

> πολλες φορες προκαλειται απο κατι στιγμιαιο στεσογονο γεγονος.αλλα πολλες φορες μπορει να σου σκαει ετσι ενω φαινομενικα εκεινη τη στιγμη εισαι ηρεμος αλλα το συσωρευμενο αγχος δουλευει απο πισω..υπουλο..τουλαχιστον ετσι το παθαινα κι εγω
> βρες τι σε αγχωνει και καταπολεμησε το.μιλα γι αυτο σε καποιον ειδικο να σε βοηθησει αν εισαι καιρο ετσι
> υπαρχουν λυσεις


Όλα με αγχώνουν, τα πάντα! Σήμερα ένας φίλος μου είπε ότι θα πήγαινε ένα ταξίδι τεσσάρων ωρών με το αυτοκίνητο και μου κόπηκαν τα πόδια. Πήγα στο σούπερ μάρκετ να ψωνίσω και μόλις είδα τον κόσμο στο ταμείο μου ήρθε να λυποθυμησω. Και δουλεύω και σε σούπερ μάρκετ. Έκατσα να παίξω ένα παιχνίδι στο pc και για κάποιον λόγο μου βγήκε τέτοιο άγχος που ξάπλωσα στο κρεβάτι και προσπαθούσα έψαχνα να βρω ανάσα και δεν γινόταν. Έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά την σταμάτησα γιατί γινόμουν πολύ χειρότερα. Μόνο όταν πίνω καμία μπύρα ξεχνιέμαι και είμαι οκ. Αλλά τι; πρέπει να γίνω αλκοολικός για να μου φύγει όλο αυτό; δεν γίνεται! Κάποιος μου είπε ότι όπως σου ήρθε έτσι θα σου φύγει. Έκλεισα ραντεβού με ψυχίατρο. Θα πάω να τελειώνουμε

----------


## boo

καλυτερα να πας σε εναν γιατρο μηπως σου δωσει κανενα αγχολυτικο ισως για καποιο διαστημα να χαλαρωσεις παρα να το ριξεις στο ποτο.θα σε κανει πολυ χειροτερα

----------


## ge0rge

> καλυτερα να πας σε εναν γιατρο μηπως σου δωσει κανενα αγχολυτικο ισως για καποιο διαστημα να χαλαρωσεις παρα να το ριξεις στο ποτο.θα σε κανει πολυ χειροτερα


Ναι το ξέρω. Εννοείται πως δεν πρόκειται να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά λέω πως η μόνες στιγμές που νιώθω εντελώς καλά είναι όταν κάθομαι με την γυναίκα μου η με κανέναν φίλο και πίνουμε μια μπύρα, σε λογικά και ανθρώπινα πλαίσια πάντα. Θα πάω στον ψυχίατρο και ότι μου πει θα κάνω. Δεν παλεύεται άλλο. Και κουράστηκα και βαρέθηκα να είμαι συνέχεια φοβισμένος και αγχωμένος. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ boo!

----------


## boo

παρακαλω ge0rge. θα στρωσεις θα το δεις κουραγιο

----------


## Theojamaica

> Καλημέρα παιδία, ερώτηση. Πως ξεκινάει σε εσάς μια κρίση πανικού; κάτω από τι συνθήκες ; Εμένα με έπιασε πριν από πέντε λεπτά. Ειλικρινά δεν σκεφτόμουν απολύτως Τίποτα. Δεν αγχώθηκα για κάτι και δεν είχα κουραστεί, στο pc καθόμουν και χάζευα. Από το πουθενά δυσφορία αίσθημα παλμών ταχυκαρδία, κενά στο στήθος κτλπ. Πως γίνεται λοιπόν αφού το μυαλό είναι εντελώς ήρεμο χωρίς καμία αρνητική σκέψη το σώμα να φέρεται έτσι. Αφού η διαταραχή πανικού είναι στο μυαλό πως γίνεται και βγαίνουν ψυχοσωματικα μέσα στην απόλυτη ηρεμία; Έτσι συμπεραίνω ότι αυτά που λένε "προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις" η "βάλτο απ' το μυαλό σου και θα σου περάσει" είναι βλακειες.


Φιλε μου

Σου απαντησα και στο νημα που ανοιξες με τιτλο " παλι τα ιδια#.Ειμαι παθων εδω και 3 χρονια.την πρωτη φορα κρατησε 2 μερες.Με ξαναεπιασε μετα απο 1 χρονο και ξανα μετα απο 9 μηνες.τωρα που σου γραφω εχω παρει μισο ζαναξ ξαπλωνω και σου γραφω ακουγοντας ραδιοχθες το βραδυ και ενω ολα ηταν μια χαρα εφτιαξα ενα σαντουιτς να φαω.Μολις τελειωσα ανεβηκε η πιεση μου κατακορυφα και η ταχυπαλμια μου στο δια πασων.Αρχικα προσπαθησα να το αγνοησω και να ηρεμησω.Ελα ομως που το ******** το μυαλο δεν μαφησε.η γυναικα μου ειναι εγκυος.θα παθω καρδια.δεν θα δω το παιδι μου?τι σκατα? Θελω να σου πω οτι πρεπει να μαθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι.εγω πιστεψα οτι το καταφερα αλλα πριν 3 βδομαδες ο πατερας μου επαθε εμφραγμα και με ξαναπιασε.μην δισταζεις να πηγαινεις που και που στον ψυχολογο για συνεδριες.επισης τα ζαναξ βοηθανε.μην τα κανεις καραμελες.για να εθιστεις πρεπει να τα περνεις για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα παρα τις υπερβολες που ακουγονται.Επισης ο καφες φερνει σκεψεις.κανα γαλατακι η κανα χαμομηλακι βοηθανε.θελω να γραψω πολλα αλλα το κινητο με κουρασε.οτι θες παντως εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε.εγω και μονο που ξερω οτι υπαρχετε και σεις εδω στο φορουμ διαβαζοντας τις ανησυχιες σας με βοηθαει.

----------


## ge0rge

> Φιλε μου
> 
> Σου απαντησα και στο νημα που ανοιξες με τιτλο " παλι τα ιδια#.Ειμαι παθων εδω και 3 χρονια.την πρωτη φορα κρατησε 2 μερες.Με ξαναεπιασε μετα απο 1 χρονο και ξανα μετα απο 9 μηνες.τωρα που σου γραφω εχω παρει μισο ζαναξ ξαπλωνω και σου γραφω ακουγοντας ραδιοχθες το βραδυ και ενω ολα ηταν μια χαρα εφτιαξα ενα σαντουιτς να φαω.Μολις τελειωσα ανεβηκε η πιεση μου κατακορυφα και η ταχυπαλμια μου στο δια πασων.Αρχικα προσπαθησα να το αγνοησω και να ηρεμησω.Ελα ομως που το ******** το μυαλο δεν μαφησε.η γυναικα μου ειναι εγκυος.θα παθω καρδια.δεν θα δω το παιδι μου?τι σκατα? Θελω να σου πω οτι πρεπει να μαθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι.εγω πιστεψα οτι το καταφερα αλλα πριν 3 βδομαδες ο πατερας μου επαθε εμφραγμα και με ξαναπιασε.μην δισταζεις να πηγαινεις που και που στον ψυχολογο για συνεδριες.επισης τα ζαναξ βοηθανε.μην τα κανεις καραμελες.για να εθιστεις πρεπει να τα περνεις για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα παρα τις υπερβολες που ακουγονται.Επισης ο καφες φερνει σκεψεις.κανα γαλατακι η κανα χαμομηλακι βοηθανε.θελω να γραψω πολλα αλλα το κινητο με κουρασε.οτι θες παντως εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε.εγω και μονο που ξερω οτι υπαρχετε και σεις εδω στο φορουμ διαβαζοντας τις ανησυχιες σας με βοηθαει.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Καλό κουράγιο και σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα με το καλό να πάρεις αγκαλιά το μπεμπακι σου!!! Με έναν πόνο!!!

----------


## DOMINO

Καλησπέρα! Γιώργο τελικά πήγες σε ψυχολόγο; 
Επειδή ρωτάς πώς ξεκινάει και σε μένα είναι από το πουθενά 
Κυρίως βέβαια όταν είναι να πάω κάπου και αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι ότι θα αντιμετωπισω κόσμο 
Όμως και στην δουλειά μου έχω τώρα φοβερό άγχος

----------


## ge0rge

> Καλησπέρα! Γιώργο τελικά πήγες σε ψυχολόγο; 
> Επειδή ρωτάς πώς ξεκινάει και σε μένα είναι από το πουθενά 
> Κυρίως βέβαια όταν είναι να πάω κάπου και αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι ότι θα αντιμετωπισω κόσμο 
> Όμως και στην δουλειά μου έχω τώρα φοβερό άγχος


Καλησπέρα domino! Τι κάνεις; από τον ψυχολόγο σταμάτησα γιατί δεν άντεχα. Νομίζω ότι γινόμουν χειρότερα. Με ψυχίατρο είχα ραντεβού την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε αλλά μου το μετέφερε για την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη. Στην δουλειά είναι λογικό να έχεις άγχος. Εδώ έχουν αυτοί που δεν έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα πόσο μάλλον εμείς με τους πανικους κτλπ

----------


## DOMINO

Ο ψυχολόγος από τον ψυχίατρο τι διαφορά έχουν;

----------


## ge0rge

> Ο ψυχολόγος από τον ψυχίατρο τι διαφορά έχουν;


Με τον ψυχολόγο συζητάς και μέσα από την συζήτηση προσπαθείτε θεραπευτής και θεραπευομαινος να βρείτε την ρίζα του "κακού". Υπάρχουν διαφόρων ειδών ψυχοθεραπειες, αυτή που ακολουθούν κατά κανόνα άτομα που πάσχουν από διαταραχή πανικού είναι η γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεία. Ο ψυχολόγος δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να σου δώσει φάρμακα. Ο ψυχίατρος ακούει τα συμπτώματα σου, σου βάζει μια ταμπέλα (ιδψ, διαταραχή πανικού, γαδ, κτλπ) και σου δίνει φάρμακα. Επίσης ο ψυχίατρος σε αντίθεση με τον ψυχολόγο είναι κανονικός γιατρός.

----------


## DOMINO

Όταν λες ότι δεν αντεχες τι εννοείς; Αν σε πιεζω μην απαντήσεις. 
Στον ψυχολόγο δηλαδή ψάχνεις τα παλιά που πέρασες για παράδειγμα;

----------


## ge0rge

> Όταν λες ότι δεν αντεχες τι εννοείς; Αν σε πιεζω μην απαντήσεις. 
> Στον ψυχολόγο δηλαδή ψάχνεις τα παλιά που πέρασες για παράδειγμα;


Δεν με πιέζεις, αλλά και να με πιεζες θα σου απαντούσα έτσι και αλλιώς. Για αυτό γράφτηκα σε αυτό το φόρουμ, για να βοηθήσω και να με βοηθήσουν. Δεν άντεχα γιατί απλούστατα ανακαλουσα μνήμες. Άσχημα πράγματα από τα παιδικά και τα εφηβικά μου χρόνια. Μπουλινγκ, φτώχεια (πολύ φτώχεια) ορφάνια, (η μάνα μου με εγκατέλειψε όταν ήμουν μωρό και ο πατέρας μου ήταν αλκοολικός σε βαθμό που πλέον δεν ήταν λειτουργικός). Σε ηλικία 12 ετών ήμουν μόνος. Εγώ ενάντια στην ζωή. Οταν περνούσα την πόρτα του ψυχολόγου έπρεπε όλα αυτά να τα σκαλίζω και αν συνέχιζα να το κάνω θα έπεφτα σε βαριά κατάθλιψη. Η γυναίκα μου με έβλεπε χάλια μετά από κάθε συνεδρία. Η ίδια η ψυχολόγος μου είπε ότι ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να διακόψουμε και να πάρω φαρμακευτική βοήθεια μέχρις ότου νιώσω καλύτερα και μετά να ξαναπάω. Όπως και αν έχει ξέρω ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να τα αφήσεις όλα πίσω είναι εκείνος του ψυχολόγου, εγώ όμως δεν αντέχω και σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου ότι δεν το αντέχω απλά το κόβω. Πολλά είπα για εμένα, ας περάσουμε σε εσένα τώρα. Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι έχεις φτάσει στο σημείο να έχεις αποδεχτεί ότι χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια για αυτό και ρωτάς, για να πάρεις μια γεύση του τι σε περιμένει. Εγώ θα σου πω με πια σειρά να πάρεις τα πράγματα και αν είμαι λάθος διορθώστε με. Πρώτα απ όλα πήγαινε σε παθολόγο και πεσ' του τα πάντα, κάνε εξετάσεις αίματος έστω τις βασικές. Υπάρχουν πολλές παθήσεις που μοιάζουν με την διαταραχή πανικού όπως ο υποθυρεοειδισμος. Αν όλα είναι οκ τότε πήγαινε σε ψυχίατρο. Θα σου πει τι είναι αυτό που σου συμβαίνει και θα σε καθοδήγηση όπως πρέπει. Πολύ πιθανόν να σου πει να πάρεις φάρμακα αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι υποχρεωμένη να τα πάρεις. Τουλάχιστον θα ξέρεις "έχω αυτό και περνάει ετσι" και τέλος επισκέψου ψυχολόγο. Λένε πως για άμεσα και μόνιμα αποτελέσματα ότι καλύτερο είναι φάρμακα μαζί με ψυχοθεραπεία. Προσωπικά τα φάρμακα τα φοβάμαι και την ψυχοθεραπεία δεν την αντέχω. Αλλά άλλο εγώ και άλλο εσύ. Συγνώμη αν κούρασα.

----------


## DOMINO

Καθόλου δεν με κούρασες 
Και εγώ φοβάμαι να έρθω αντιμέτωπη με τα παλιά και να θυμηθώ πράγματα που θέλω να ξεχάσω 
Και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω

----------


## ge0rge

> Καθόλου δεν με κούρασες 
> Και εγώ φοβάμαι να έρθω αντιμέτωπη με τα παλιά και να θυμηθώ πράγματα που θέλω να ξεχάσω 
> Και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω


Δεν θα σου πω τι να κάνεις, αλλά θα σου πω τι να μην κάνεις. Μην χάνεις χρόνο!!! Τα προβλήματα υγείας είτε είναι παθολογικά είτε είναι ψυχολογικά μας χαλάνε την ποιότητα της ζωής μας οπότε πρέπει να τα αντιμετωπίζουμε. Ξαναλέω, ότι είναι ένα απλό κρύωμα για την παθολογία, είναι και η κρίσεις πανικού για την ψυχολογία, δηλαδή μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστουν εκατό της εκατό. Αν όμως αφήσεις το απλό κρύωμα στην τύχη του θα σου γυρίσει σε κάτι σοβαρότερο. Το ίδιο και στις κρίσεις πανικού, θα γίνουν διαταραχή πανικού και μετά ποιος ξέρει.

----------


## _No_name

Καλημέρα στην παρέα!

Χθες ήταν η πρώτη μέρα μου στο forum δημιουργώντας ένα διαφορετικό topic, στο οποίο ανέφερα ότι εδώ και χρόνια έχω απαλλαχθεί από τις κρίσεις πανικού και σήμερα επιστρέφω απογοητευμένη να δηλώσω πως μάλλον πάντα θα παραμονεύουν σε κάποια γωνία :/

Προσωπικά έχω καταλήξει πως όλα ξεκινούν εφόσον έχει περάσει το μεγάλο διάστημα άγχους/στεναχώριας/απογοήτευσης κτλ. Οι κρίσεις πάντα με έβρισκαν σε περίοδο που έλεγα πως θα προχωρήσω μπροστά και θα αλλάξω όσα με κρατάνε πίσω και με ρίχνουν. Από συμπτώματα η γκάμα τεράστια!!

----------


## elis

δε σε αφηνει ο εαυτοσ σου να προχωρησεισ

----------


## _No_name

Σίγουρα όλα από εκεί ξεκινάνε. Η ουσία είναι να καταφέρουμε εντέλει να τα βρούμε με τον εαυτό μας και να τον έχουμε δίπλα και όχι απέναντί μας. Πράγμα που θεωρώ πως είναι ίσως από τις πιο δύσκολες αποστολές σε αυτόν τον κόσμο.

----------


## ge0rge

Γειά σου. Καλώς ήρθες. Προσωπικά πέρασα όλη την χρονιά με σχεδόν καθημερινές κρίσεις και αρρωστοφοβια. Πριν λίγο καιρό ένιωσα πολύ κουρασμένος. Με κούρασε η ανησυχία, με κούρασε η αναμονή στα ιατρεία, με κούρασε να βλέπω την γυναίκα μου να μην γελάει πια, με κούρασε να μην βλέπω τους φίλους μου, κουράστηκα να μην φαντάζομαι το μέλλον, έστω και το βραχιπροθεσμο και να μένω πάντα σε ένα παρόν που με παιδεύει και γενικά κουραστικά να υπολειτουργο. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που αναρωτιέμαι αν θα γίνω πάλι όπως ήμουν. Τέλος πάντων, δε γ@μι€τ@ι. Ότι θέλει ας γίνει.

----------


## _No_name

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο και καλώς σας βρήκα.

Πίστεψέ με αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά πως μπορεί να νιώθεις και όσα μπορεί να σκέφτεσαι. Τον πρώτο χρόνο που υποδέχτηκα τις κρίσεις πανικού στη ζωή μου, ξόδεψα ατέλειωτες μέρες στα έκτακτα περιστατικά και στο κρεβάτι προσπαθώντας να κοιμάμαι για να μην αισθάνομαι. Είχα πάψει να ονειρεύομαι και να ελπίζω, γιατί με κυριαρχούσε ο φόβος για το πότε θα ξανασυμβεί. Ένιωθα απαίσια να βλέπω την οικογένειά μου να ταλαιπωρείται εξαιτίας μου και πραγματικά αναρωτιόμουν αν όντως θα υπάρξει ξανά μέρα που θα βρω τον παλιό εαυτό μου.

Αν και όπως προανέφερα χθες πέρασα μια μίνι κρίση ( θεωρώ πως με τον καιρό μαθαίνει ο καθένας να ελέγχει τον εαυτό του και τα συμπτώματα να είναι περιορισμένα), μπορώ να πω πως για χρόνια τις είχα αποβάλλει από την καθημερινότητά μου.

Στο χέρι μας είναι όλα και ξέρω πως όταν είσαι μέσα σε αυτό το τρυπάκι τα λόγια και οι συμβουλές δεν πιάνουν τόπο γενικά. Αισθάνεσαι πως δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι περνάς. Θετική σκέψη και όλα περνάνε κάποτε :) και πάλι καλώς σας βρήκα και ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που ξέρω πως έστω και διαδικτυακά μπορώ να μοιράζομαι πλέον σκέψεις, φόβους, προβληματισμούς και οτιδήποτε, με άτομα που καταλαβαίνουν.




> Γειά σου. Καλώς ήρθες. Προσωπικά πέρασα όλη την χρονιά με σχεδόν καθημερινές κρίσεις και αρρωστοφοβια. Πριν λίγο καιρό ένιωσα πολύ κουρασμένος. Με κούρασε η ανησυχία, με κούρασε η αναμονή στα ιατρεία, με κούρασε να βλέπω την γυναίκα μου να μην γελάει πια, με κούρασε να μην βλέπω τους φίλους μου, κουράστηκα να μην φαντάζομαι το μέλλον, έστω και το βραχιπροθεσμο και να μένω πάντα σε ένα παρόν που με παιδεύει και γενικά κουραστικά να υπολειτουργο. Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που αναρωτιέμαι αν θα γίνω πάλι όπως ήμουν. Τέλος πάντων, δε γ@μι€τ@ι. Ότι θέλει ας γίνει.

----------


## ge0rge

> Καλησπέρα Γιώργο και καλώς σας βρήκα.
> 
> Πίστεψέ με αισθάνομαι πολύ καλά πως μπορεί να νιώθεις και όσα μπορεί να σκέφτεσαι. Τον πρώτο χρόνο που υποδέχτηκα τις κρίσεις πανικού στη ζωή μου, ξόδεψα ατέλειωτες μέρες στα έκτακτα περιστατικά και στο κρεβάτι προσπαθώντας να κοιμάμαι για να μην αισθάνομαι. Είχα πάψει να ονειρεύομαι και να ελπίζω, γιατί με κυριαρχούσε ο φόβος για το πότε θα ξανασυμβεί. Ένιωθα απαίσια να βλέπω την οικογένειά μου να ταλαιπωρείται εξαιτίας μου και πραγματικά αναρωτιόμουν αν όντως θα υπάρξει ξανά μέρα που θα βρω τον παλιό εαυτό μου.
> 
> Αν και όπως προανέφερα χθες πέρασα μια μίνι κρίση ( θεωρώ πως με τον καιρό μαθαίνει ο καθένας να ελέγχει τον εαυτό του και τα συμπτώματα να είναι περιορισμένα), μπορώ να πω πως για χρόνια τις είχα αποβάλλει από την καθημερινότητά μου.
> 
> Στο χέρι μας είναι όλα και ξέρω πως όταν είσαι μέσα σε αυτό το τρυπάκι τα λόγια και οι συμβουλές δεν πιάνουν τόπο γενικά. Αισθάνεσαι πως δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι περνάς. Θετική σκέψη και όλα περνάνε κάποτε :) και πάλι καλώς σας βρήκα και ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που ξέρω πως έστω και διαδικτυακά μπορώ να μοιράζομαι πλέον σκέψεις, φόβους, προβληματισμούς και οτιδήποτε, με άτομα που καταλαβαίνουν.


Τα λόγια και η συμβουλές πιάνουν, η καλητερα, έχουν σημασία μόνο από ομοιοπαθείς. Όλοι οι άλλοι μόνο μια καραμέλα αναμασουν "όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου". Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω αρχίσει και βλέπω λίγο φως. Τα συμπτώματα έχουν μειωθεί και τουλάχιστον την μισή εβδομάδα είμαι καλά, πολύ καλά θα τολμούσα να πω. Η εμπειρία που απόκτησα γύρω από όλο αυτό με έκανε να χαλαρώσω και να μην τρομάζω τόσο εύκολα. Τέλος πάντων. Να είσαι πάντα καλά και εδώ θα ήμαστε να τα λέμε. Καλό σου βράδυ.

----------


## _No_name

Καλημέρα Γιώργο!

Ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Εύχομαι γρήγορα για όλους μας, όσα μας ενοχλούν να ναι μια μακρινή ανάμνηση.

----------


## ge0rge

> Φιλε μου
> 
> Σου απαντησα και στο νημα που ανοιξες με τιτλο " παλι τα ιδια#.Ειμαι παθων εδω και 3 χρονια.την πρωτη φορα κρατησε 2 μερες.Με ξαναεπιασε μετα απο 1 χρονο και ξανα μετα απο 9 μηνες.τωρα που σου γραφω εχω παρει μισο ζαναξ ξαπλωνω και σου γραφω ακουγοντας ραδιοχθες το βραδυ και ενω ολα ηταν μια χαρα εφτιαξα ενα σαντουιτς να φαω.Μολις τελειωσα ανεβηκε η πιεση μου κατακορυφα και η ταχυπαλμια μου στο δια πασων.Αρχικα προσπαθησα να το αγνοησω και να ηρεμησω.Ελα ομως που το ******** το μυαλο δεν μαφησε.η γυναικα μου ειναι εγκυος.θα παθω καρδια.δεν θα δω το παιδι μου?τι σκατα? Θελω να σου πω οτι πρεπει να μαθεις να το διαχειριζεσαι.εγω πιστεψα οτι το καταφερα αλλα πριν 3 βδομαδες ο πατερας μου επαθε εμφραγμα και με ξαναπιασε.μην δισταζεις να πηγαινεις που και που στον ψυχολογο για συνεδριες.επισης τα ζαναξ βοηθανε.μην τα κανεις καραμελες.για να εθιστεις πρεπει να τα περνεις για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα παρα τις υπερβολες που ακουγονται.Επισης ο καφες φερνει σκεψεις.κανα γαλατακι η κανα χαμομηλακι βοηθανε.θελω να γραψω πολλα αλλα το κινητο με κουρασε.οτι θες παντως εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε.εγω και μονο που ξερω οτι υπαρχετε και σεις εδω στο φορουμ διαβαζοντας τις ανησυχιες σας με βοηθαει.


Καλησπέρα. Πως τα πας; έχεις καμιά βελτίωση στο θέμα σου;

----------


## Theojamaica

> Καλησπέρα. Πως τα πας; έχεις καμιά βελτίωση στο θέμα σου;


Καλημερα φιλε μου

Ειμαι πολυ καλα.Ηρθε στον κοσμο η μπεμπουλα ολα πηγαν καλα και ειμαι ευτυχισμενος.Μετα απο 4 μερες με αγχος και την αγωνια να φτασουμε ολοι καλα στο σπιτι ενιωσα σε καποιες φασεις οτι το θηριο θελει να επιστρεψει αλλα λιγο η χαρα λιγο η ολοημερη ασχολια με τα της μπεμπας και της γυναικας δεν το αφησαν να μου επιβληθει.Τα αγχη βεβαια δεν τελειωνουν.Ισα ισα τωρα ξεκινανε.

Εσυ πως τα πας θα ηθελα να μαθω(?)

Παιδια σε αντιθεση με τα οσα λεγονται για τα ηρεμηστικα ( ζαναξ κτλ) η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να τα αποφευγουμε.δεν πρεπει ομως να τα κανουμε και καραμελες.προσωπικα σε συνδυασμο με ηρεμες καταστασεις (ρ;διοφωνο διαβασμα κτλ) με βοηθησαν πολυ.

----------


## ge0rge

> Καλημερα φιλε μου
> 
> Ειμαι πολυ καλα.Ηρθε στον κοσμο η μπεμπουλα ολα πηγαν καλα και ειμαι ευτυχισμενος.Μετα απο 4 μερες με αγχος και την αγωνια να φτασουμε ολοι καλα στο σπιτι ενιωσα σε καποιες φασεις οτι το θηριο θελει να επιστρεψει αλλα λιγο η χαρα λιγο η ολοημερη ασχολια με τα της μπεμπας και της γυναικας δεν το αφησαν να μου επιβληθει.Τα αγχη βεβαια δεν τελειωνουν.Ισα ισα τωρα ξεκινανε.
> 
> Εσυ πως τα πας θα ηθελα να μαθω(?)
> 
> Παιδια σε αντιθεση με τα οσα λεγονται για τα ηρεμηστικα ( ζαναξ κτλ) η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να τα αποφευγουμε.δεν πρεπει ομως να τα κανουμε και καραμελες.προσωπικα σε συνδυασμο με ηρεμες καταστασεις (ρ;διοφωνο διαβασμα κτλ) με βοηθησαν πολυ.


Εύχομαι από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου να είναι το κοριτσάκι σου πάντα γερή, καλότυχη, ευτυχισμένη και να τα χιλιάσει!!! Χρόνια πολλά επίσης σε εσένα για σήμερα!!! Εύχομαι επίσης αυτή η περίοδος της ζωής σου να είναι το έναυσμα για να πάει στον διαολο και να μην ξαναέρθει αυτό που σε ταλαιπωρουσε! Εγώ πολύ καλύτερα. Οπότε νιώθω ότι πάει να με πιάσει κάτι βάζω μια μπύρα στην κατάψυξη... Έχω αρχίσει δειλά δειλά και την γυμναστική καθώς επίσης και τις εξόδους. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για το διάβασμα και την μουσική! Υπάρχουν επίσης στο YouTube πολλά βίντεο με ήχους της φύσης τα οποία έχουν πραγματικά ηρεμιστική δράση. 
Πολύ χάρηκα. Ειλικρινά! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να χαίρεσαι την οικογένεια σου!

----------


## Theojamaica

> Εύχομαι από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου να είναι το κοριτσάκι σου πάντα γερή, καλότυχη, ευτυχισμένη και να τα χιλιάσει!!! Χρόνια πολλά επίσης σε εσένα για σήμερα!!! Εύχομαι επίσης αυτή η περίοδος της ζωής σου να είναι το έναυσμα για να πάει στον διαολο και να μην ξαναέρθει αυτό που σε ταλαιπωρουσε! Εγώ πολύ καλύτερα. Οπότε νιώθω ότι πάει να με πιάσει κάτι βάζω μια μπύρα στην κατάψυξη... Έχω αρχίσει δειλά δειλά και την γυμναστική καθώς επίσης και τις εξόδους. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για το διάβασμα και την μουσική! Υπάρχουν επίσης στο YouTube πολλά βίντεο με ήχους της φύσης τα οποία έχουν πραγματικά ηρεμιστική δράση. 
> Πολύ χάρηκα. Ειλικρινά! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να χαίρεσαι την οικογένεια σου!


Τότε η χαρά είναι αμοιβαία φίλε μου.Να που έχουμε και κοινά.Εγώ στο youtube έβαζα κομμάτια από το κανάλι yelloebrickcinema και ξάπλωνα.Το αλκοόλ σε μικρές ποσότητες φυσικά (1 μπύρα,ένα τζινάκι η ένα ουισκάκι κοκ) εφόσον σε βοηθάει στην χαλάρωση είναι το καλύτερο υποκατάστατο των φαρμάκων.

Σ'ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου κι όποτε νιώσεις την ανάγκη εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε.

----------


## Theojamaica

> Προσωπικά έχω καταλήξει πως όλα ξεκινούν εφόσον έχει περάσει το μεγάλο διάστημα άγχους/στεναχώριας/απογοήτευσης κτ


 Ετσι ακριβώς είναι

Φίλοι μου

Μερικές φορές πρέπει να αφηνουμε τα πράγματα να εξελίσσονται μονα τους.Πρέπει να παψουμε να αγωνιουμε για το αποτέλεσμα.Ο παππους μου έλεγε " ποτέ δεν θα αγχωνεσαι για κάτι που γίνεται και για κάτι ππου δεν γίνεται". Κάνοντας αυτοκριτικη πανω σ` αυτό αισθανομαι ηλιθιος.Ως επι το πλείστον Είμαστε άτομα που θέλουμε να γινονται ολα οπως εμεις τα φανταζομαστε σωστα αλλα δεν αναρωτιομαστε αν το δικο μας σωστο ειναι σωστο και για τους δικους μας ανθρώπους.Η σκεψη οτι κατι μπορει να παει στραβα μας κραταει σε ενταση μεχρι να δουμε το αποτελεσμα.Κι αυτο μας φθειρει.Κι αν το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι το αναμενόμενο μας Σκοτωνει.Αυτος ειναι ενας λάθος τρόπος σκέψης που προσωπικα μου έκανε κακό.Αναποφευκτα τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα για τα οποια συζητάμε εδω μαζι.

----------


## jock77

Ge0rge και Theojamaica.. είστε απο τους λίγους ανθρώπους που με κάνουν να νιώθω όμορφα που συμμετέχω σε αυτό το forum.
Υποκλίνομαι. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

(Theo να σου ζήσει η κοράκλα σου και να είναι τυχερή ..και σε όσους έχετε παιδάκια να τα καμαρώσετε όπως επιθυμείτε!!)

----------


## ge0rge

> Ge0rge και Theojamaica.. είστε απο τους λίγους ανθρώπους που με κάνουν να νιώθω όμορφα που συμμετέχω σε αυτό το forum.
> Υποκλίνομαι. 
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
> 
> (Theo να σου ζήσει η κοράκλα σου και να είναι τυχερή ..και σε όσους έχετε παιδάκια να τα καμαρώσετε όπως επιθυμείτε!!)


Πριν από όλα, να σου πω ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου. Εγώ που λες υποκλίνομαι σε όλες και σε όλους σας. Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τον ανθρωπον που βρίσκονται εδώ μέσα πάσχουν από πανικους. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σχεδόν καθημερινά το μυαλό τους τους πείθει ότι έρχεται το τέλος τους. Παρόλα αυτά στέκουν όρθιοι και παλεύουν με αυτό, πολλές φορές ίσως βρίσκουν το κουράγιο να γελούν κι ολας με την κατάσταση τους! Πόσα κιλά αρχιδια θέλει για να το κάνεις αυτό;!;! Οσοι το ζουν αυτό πιστεύω πως είναι οι μόνοι που στο τέλος όχι μόνο γίνονται καλύτεροι άνθρωποι αλλά πιάνουν και το "νόημα". Σας σέβομαι όλους και τον καθένα ξεχωριστά. Καλή συνέχεια και θα το πω για άλλη μια φορά, όλα θα περάσουν κάποια στιγμή. Αργά ή γρήγορα.

----------


## Theojamaica

Βρίσκομαι στο γήπεδο.Γύρω μου πολλά διαφορετικά πρόσωπα.Κάποιος είναι γιατρός άλλος είναι σκουπιδιάρης.Κάποιος φοράει ζαρτιέρες κάτω από το τζιν και κάποιος άλλος είναι ο γνωστός γυναικάς της γειτονιάς του. Επιχειρηματίες ,μεροκαματιάρηδες ,δεξιοι, αριστεροί ,χορτοφάγοι, κρεατοφάγοι.... .Στο σύνθημα όμως φωνάζουν όλοι μαζί σαν ένα.Αυτό τους ενώνει.Έχουν κάτι κοινό.

Έτσι είναι και η κρίση πανικού.Δεν κάνει διακρίσεις σε κοινωνικά στρώματα,σε πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις.Ούτε σε σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις ούτε στο φύλλο.Θα εκπλαγείτε αν με λίγο ψάξιμο διαπιστώσετε πως ο πετυχημένος άνθρωπος που στέκεται απέναντί σας και πιθανώς τον ζηλεύετε μάθετε ότι πάσχει από κρίσεις πανικού.

Φίλοι μου

Μην διστάσετε στιγμή να συζητήσετε το πρόβλημα σας με οποιονδήποτε.Δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο πρέπει να ντρέπεστε.Δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο ευθύνεστε.Δεν είστε αδύναμοι.Ίσα-ίσα.

Πριν καιρό ένιωσα ότι θα λιποθυμούσα και αναγκαστικά μίλησα για το πρόβλημα μου στο αφεντικό μου.Μου λέει "έλα στο γραφείο".Ανοίγει μια τσαντούλα και τι να δώ.Μια απέραντη συλλογή από χάπια.Λεξοτανίλ,ζάναξ κτλ τακτοποιημένα μέσα σε θηκούλες."5 χρόνια έκανα να συνέλθω" μου λέει "αυτά τα έχω για ασφάλεια".

Από την πρώτη αντίδραση του ατόμου στο οποίο απευθύνεστε μπορείτε να καταλάβετε αν μπορεί να σας στηρίξει η όχι.Φυσικά οι παθόντες θα σας καταλάβουν αμέσως.Νιώθω πολύ διαφορετικά όταν μιλάω με κάποιον συμπάσχοντα.Ακόμη και τα άτομα που με αγαπούν δεν μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν το ίδιο γιατί πολύ απλά δεν ξέρουν τι είναι.

*Jock77 σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου και σου εύχομαι επίσης ότι καλύτερο.

Η συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ έχει ακριβώς αυτόν τον σκοπό.Εγώ είχα πλήρη άγνοια για την ύπαρξή του και όταν το ανακάλυψα (αυτοθεωρούμαι και λαγωνικό του ίντερνετ πανάθεμά με) χάρηκα πολύ.

----------


## ge0rge

> Βρίσκομαι στο γήπεδο.Γύρω μου πολλά διαφορετικά πρόσωπα.Κάποιος είναι γιατρός άλλος είναι σκουπιδιάρης.Κάποιος φοράει ζαρτιέρες κάτω από το τζιν και κάποιος άλλος είναι ο γνωστός γυναικάς της γειτονιάς του. Επιχειρηματίες ,μεροκαματιάρηδες ,δεξιοι, αριστεροί ,χορτοφάγοι, κρεατοφάγοι.... .Στο σύνθημα όμως φωνάζουν όλοι μαζί σαν ένα.Αυτό τους ενώνει.Έχουν κάτι κοινό.
> 
> Έτσι είναι και η κρίση πανικού.Δεν κάνει διακρίσεις σε κοινωνικά στρώματα,σε πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις.Ούτε σε σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις ούτε στο φύλλο.Θα εκπλαγείτε αν με λίγο ψάξιμο διαπιστώσετε πως ο πετυχημένος άνθρωπος που στέκεται απέναντί σας και πιθανώς τον ζηλεύετε μάθετε ότι πάσχει από κρίσεις πανικού.
> 
> Φίλοι μου
> 
> Μην διστάσετε στιγμή να συζητήσετε το πρόβλημα σας με οποιονδήποτε.Δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο πρέπει να ντρέπεστε.Δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο ευθύνεστε.Δεν είστε αδύναμοι.Ίσα-ίσα.
> 
> Πριν καιρό ένιωσα ότι θα λιποθυμούσα και αναγκαστικά μίλησα για το πρόβλημα μου στο αφεντικό μου.Μου λέει "έλα στο γραφείο".Ανοίγει μια τσαντούλα και τι να δώ.Μια απέραντη συλλογή από χάπια.Λεξοτανίλ,ζάναξ κτλ τακτοποιημένα μέσα σε θηκούλες."5 χρόνια έκανα να συνέλθω" μου λέει "αυτά τα έχω για ασφάλεια".
> ...


Ειλικρινά σου μιλάω, δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να λέμε κάτι παραπάνω από μια καλημέρα και να μην ξέρει για την περίπτωση μου. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ το ότι μίλησα ανοιχτά για το θέμα μου. Στην δουλειά μου πχ γνωρίζουν και αν με πιάσει τίποτα ξέρουν και πως να το χειριστούν. 
Και ναι, ήρθαν αρκετά άτομα μόλις έμαθαν για εμένα και μου είπαν ψιθυριστά στο αυτί "και εγώ". Το σκοτάδι, τουλάχιστον αυτό στο οποίο έπεσα εγώ, κατάλαβα πως τελικά είναι υποφερτό γιατί όταν μπήκα μέσα του και άπλωσα το χέρι βρέθηκαν κάποιοι και κάποιες που μου απλωσαν το δικό τους και μου είπαν "μην φοβάσαι". 
Αυτά από εμένα theojamaica φίλε μου. 
Για άλλη μια φορά, χαίρομαι που σε βρήκα.

----------


## MariaD85

> πολλες φορες προκαλειται απο κατι στιγμιαιο στεσογονο γεγονος.αλλα πολλες φορες μπορει να σου σκαει ετσι ενω φαινομενικα εκεινη τη στιγμη εισαι ηρεμος αλλα το συσωρευμενο αγχος δουλευει απο πισω..υπουλο..τουλαχιστον ετσι το παθαινα κι εγω
> βρες τι σε αγχωνει και καταπολεμησε το.μιλα γι αυτο σε καποιον ειδικο να σε βοηθησει αν εισαι καιρο ετσι
> υπαρχουν λυσεις


Και εγω ακριβως ετσι

----------


## MariaD85

Εμενα σχεδον παντα με πιανει το βραδυ,που τελειωνει το τρεξιμο ολης της μερας και καθομαι και το μυαλο τρεχει αριστερα δεξια σε σκεψεις που με αγχωνουν,ακομα και αν φαινομενικα εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν σκεφτομαι τιποτα

----------

